# Headlamp for surf fishing



## johns (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been looking for a headlamp with a green filter for surf fishing. I have found a couple manufacturers that I'm hoping someone can help me decide between. They are Petzl and Princeton. I will be wading and there is a good possibility that the light will get wet (when I slip and fall). Its not like I plan to submerge it deep under water. Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Mar 1, 2009)

I really love my princeton tech EOS. Brightguy has them for a good price. They have multiple models now too.
It uses an optic and is pretty bright. It throws well and has good flood. It uses AAA and is not to heavy on the head. Ive used it for kyaking with no problems and it has multiple settings.
If you were going to use it for fishing many times I might also recomend looking into a set of nimh AAAs for it.
Its not the brightest or anything but this is one of my favorite lights.


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 2, 2009)

There are lens kits that include green available for Petzl’s Zipka, Tikka, Tikka +, Tikka XP line of lights. 

Princeton Tec’s Quad Tactical light includes a green filter. 

So far as Petzl vs. Princeton Tec, I think Petzl only claims water resistance for their Zipka/Tikka lights, while the PT Quad claims waterproof to 1m, so that may be the deciding factor above all else.

There are also some headlamps that include a 5mm green LED in addition to the brighter white main LED such as:
Pretty sure StreamLight has a few of these.
Browning Phantom headlamps, the two at the bottom. 
eGear makes one also. 
Though not technically a headlamp, Dorcy makes a green LED x 3 ball cap light.

You'll need to verify which ones claim to be waterproof yourself.

I'm sure there are others that I'm forgetting, but good luck.


----------



## johns (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks - I think I'm going to go with the Princeton EOS Tactical. The waterproof aspect is the decision maker.


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 2, 2009)

Must've missed the green option on the EOS Tactical, but given its availability and your criteria, that’s the one I’d go with also.
 
Probably not as applicable to surf fishing, as I don't think you use a bobber or watch you line for bites so much as watch your rod bend excessively and listen for line playing out, but strolling through Sprawl*Mart today I noticed a 5mm x 3 LED cap light with “blacklight” (UV) LEDs that touts its ability to fluoresce your line and bobber for night fishing.
 
Everyone searching for a hook to reel the buyers in, so to speak.  :ironic:


----------



## johns (Mar 2, 2009)

Ordered the EOS Tactical today!
Thanks for your help - hopefully it won't get tested for waterproofness at 1m


----------



## johns (Mar 5, 2009)

Got my EOS tactical today - they must have made a newer model.
The manufacturer's website says 45 lumens, but the package says only 25 lumens. I think I'd have gone for the EOS quad if I'd known - that also was advertised as 45 lumens maybe it really is??


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 5, 2009)

What did the website say where you bought the EOS?

Oddly, both PT and Petzl seem to update the LEDs in their standard models before they get around to doing their more expensive “tactical” or “hazardous environment” versions of the same light. Still, PT’s website shows the light is currently 45lm.

I’m not sure when PT updated this model. Usually, when they do, dealers will discount the older models a few dollars to clear out their inventory of the older stock, but it’s clearly marked as such. Less scrupulous sellers might not be so clear about selling older models. Still, they might have just picked up the wrong model when preparing your order.

I’d contact the seller about an exchange.

Good Luck!


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 5, 2009)

johns said:


> Got my EOS tactical today - they must have made a newer model.
> The manufacturer's website says 45 lumens, but the package says only 25 lumens. I think I'd have gone for the EOS quad if I'd known - that also was advertised as 45 lumens maybe it really is??


I believe that Pt upgraded the regular Eos but left the Eos tactical at 25Lumens. They did upgrade the Quad tactical to 40 or 50 lumens but for some reason, they didn't upgrade the Eos Tactical. The tactical comes on in low mode first which I prefer for vision preservation and battery conservation and the filters make for nice diffusers but the red is really dark so don't expect too much output in red mode but the green is nice and subtle for diffusing the hotspot and I have yet to use the blue so you are on your own there.


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 5, 2009)

Correction, it looks like you got hold of some older stock. their website must have been updated once again recently because I know that I was Pi4$32$ed that the Tactical wasn't upgraded but now it has been. I love PT's headlamps and some of their other products, they are STILL selling their updated models in their older packaging, quite disturbing and or confusing. At least they could do a run od "New and Improved Light Output" stickers so they wouldn't have to waste their old packaging and money. Little things like this just irk me and place a black mark on a very good product. 

Buying from Bright Guy will guarantee you the Lumen output because they state thev output on their order form. Thanks for cleaning up after Princeton Tec BG. Sorry fopr the rant.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Mar 5, 2009)

I thinik i have the older 25 lumen version and its plrenty bright.


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 5, 2009)

The 25 lumen is no slouch! If you search a little further in the headlamp forum, you will find a reference to the PT Apex with Red Leds that was special order for a fishing shop in Hawaii. They may be available by mail order but the Eos is pretty great headlamp in the 25-50 lumen outputs.


----------



## johns (Mar 6, 2009)

I heard back from the dealer (Lighthound) who said they checked with their supplier and that the EOS Tactical is only 25 Lumens, but I could return it for a refund. I also called Princeton Tec and was told that they just put the 45 Lumen version up on their website about 10 days ago. Princeton Tec also told me that there is an Apex model out which can be had with 4 green LEDs. I asked for the model # and he told me APXR-BKG. I've searched their website and the internet - can't find it. Called them back and was put through to his voice mail, but didn't receive a return call.
Not sure what I should do
Do you guys think the 25 Lumen version is sufficient for surf fishing at night? I'd like to be able to see what I've got on the line (hoping for striped bass, bluefish have nasty teeth) when I'm trying to get a fish off the hook or changing lures and tying knots?
Thanks!


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 6, 2009)

johns said:


> Not sure what I should do


Be Happy …Go Fishin'

Most of us that have been interested in lights for a while “suffered” with first and second generation high-powered LED lights that put out 15-20-25lm; not much more than a modern single 5mm AAAx1 light now produces. So, yeah, 25lm is probably “bright enough”.

But here’s the rub – for the same money you can now get the same light, same features, same runtime, etc., that’s twice as bright. If you then decide that 25lm is enough light, great, running the light at medium should now get you about twice the runtime. If you need more light, at least it’s there for you.

As *Saabgoblin* mentions, adding a diffuser or colored filter cuts down on the light available for seeing stuff, depending on how opaque or how darkly colored the material is. Having a light capable of a wider range of output levels allows you to better compensate for that reduction.

The green 5mm version of the Apex will put you into a whole other league of lights, and pricing is commensurate. Not at all a bad thing, so long as understand the extras you are getting. 

Lighthound has been a very good dealer, in my experience, and the detailed listing for the EOS Tactical shows a 25lm rating. I suspect no one has stock on the newer version just yet, so switching will involve some more waiting. Luckily you chose a dealer that should take good care of you.


----------



## johns (Mar 6, 2009)

It was definately my own fault that I ended up with the 25 Lumen version - I didn't read Lighthound's description. I read Princeton Tec's description, searched for the light, found it at Lighthound and ordered it - bad timing on my part.
I'll probably keep the light - just eats at me knowing something brighter for the same $ is out there and that I should have done a little more research.
But - I may order that Apex too, if I can find it


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 6, 2009)

I fish at night all summer long with an original Seoul modded EOS that I've had for years. I also added a rotating diffuser. Rob, at PT, just took great care of me when the switch broke. The EOS in an awesome fishing headlamp from a great company! I would return it for a Rebel EOS.


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 6, 2009)

FYI, I emailed PT and they said, "Yes, all of the EOS models now have the frosted optic and the 50 Lumen output". 

Johns, you can also search for an EOS mod project, it seems easy enough providing you can find all of the replacement components. Pm if you need the source for the lenses and reflectors. The SSCP4 Leds are around on the marketplace from time to time as well. I am in the same boat, I now have two Eos's, a tactical, and a standard, both with the 25 lumen output. They are plenty bright, especially if you are away from any light polution, but the newer ones are of course brighter but with a more balanced flood throw beam.


----------



## moonfish (Mar 6, 2009)

JOHNS, I do a lot of night fishing. It's all I seem to really use these lights for. I have an eos, on the plus side, it is small and lightweight. It's hard to keep batteries in the thing. I have an old one and swapped the emitter to get a little more light. I found a reflector to be not required. When you are fishing you don't need tunnel vision. 

I moved to a more powerfull setup that is AA powered and it is more bulky but I never run out of battery with it. I'm almost always alone and I like to see what's around me and it takes a lot more than 25 lumens to get that done. What seems bright in a white room will become completely inadequate in the woodsy environment I seem to end up in.


----------



## Derek Dean (Mar 7, 2009)

johns said:


> Not sure what I should do


Go ahead and return it and get the one you want. It might take a while, but then you will be completely happy every time you use it.


----------



## johns (Mar 7, 2009)

I sent Lighthound an email, asking if I could return it for a refund or a 45 Lumen model (with green filter) if they have one. I see that PT also shows a Quad Tactical 45 Lumen model - don't see that on Lighthound's website either. I don't know if I could do a mod to it, I've never done a mod on any light and am not that good at soldering.
I wasn't sure that it would be worth returning the light after paying for shipping and a restocking charge. But I probably would never be happy with this light.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Mar 8, 2009)

So this might be a noobish question, but why exactly do you guys use a green filter on your headlamp for night fishing? Is that color used for a reason? How does it help?


----------



## johns (Mar 9, 2009)

Whether its true or not, I don't know. But I need all the help I can get to catch the ever elusive Striped Bass 
I've been told that regular light will scare the fish and that green light is not so bad. 
I've also been told that green light gives better depth perception than red light. When wading at night on the boulder strewn beaches of Massachusetts, I'd rather not take a spill, so I'll try the green.
I ordered the Apex Pro 130 Lumen light with the 4 green LEDs.


----------

